# Tips and Tricks on using the Water Python



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently dug my old Water Python out of the closet. I'd forgotten how useful they can be, and what a pain in the neck certain features are. So I started YouTubing for ideas, and checking Amazon to see what extra Python parts cost, and which generic parts can be used. Below are a few of my thoughts and links to videos. If you have any ideas, suggestions, or links to resources, feel free to add them below. What features do you most like or dislike about Water Pythons or their no name equivalents?

I hope this post is of some interest. If you try out some of the tips, post your comments or images below. Also, please let me know if any of the links or information is incorrect. I'll update this thread from time to time, as I find new links.
-
Attaching to the Sink:

One of the biggest problems using a Python is attaching it to your sink without stripping threads. If you use a plastic piece, this will eventually be damaged. On the other hand, if you use a metal piece you risk damaging the faucet. I've recently installed one of the quick-snap brass connectors to my kitchen sink. I leave it there permanently, so the threads don't get worn out. When I want to clean a tank, I just snap the Python in place. (See the Quick-snap section below.)

This video gives an idea of what is involved: (about 3:00 long)






A D.I.Y version of the Python Hook can be made. See the video below:





-
Quick snaps and connectors:

These are great additions when customizing your water changing system. Once installed, the two halves snap together, eliminating the need to screw and unscrew individual pieces. (Go to the video directly above, and fast-forward to about 7:00 for a look at these.)

A demonstration of the brass Quick snaps can be seen in the video below. (Forward to about 3:45 to see.)






Do a search on Amazon for "quick snap hose connectors" to see a selection. I bought a set of five brass ones for about $20 delivered, but have since noticed a set of four plastic connectors for about $20. I'm not sure how good they would work, but if I were starting over I'd try these.

https://www.amazon.ca/Connect-Relea...+hose+connector+plastic&qid=1605840174&sr=8-2

-
Water Temperature:

Temperature control: One drawback to adding water straight from the tap is setting the right temperature. I've just ordered a couple of cheap digital thermometers from China on eBay. Even if not accurate, they should be able to help me keep easy track of large temperature swings

Digital thermometers on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...tleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=digital+thermometer+

For the D.I.Y.er the two videos below show a project to make an in-line thermometer. Sounds cool, but not something I plan to attempt:











-
Other Systems:

There are other water change systems on the market. Below is a comparison of Python VS Aqueon water changers. He prefers the Python, because it wastes less water. (About 22:00 long.)






YouTube also has some do-it-yourself project videos on making your own water changer. If you try this, J&L is a great place to get the green T valve that directs water to and from your tap. They sell genuine Python brand quite cheaply compared to Amazon.

HOW TO: DIY aquarium Water Changer/gravel vacuum. This video is a bit outdated (from 2012), but the principles still apply. (About 10 minutes long.)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

putting it in deep enough so when i turn on the tap the hose doesnt fly out of the tank and spray the house! I miss mine so much but i very much wasn't thinking and got the wrong kind of faucet.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> putting it in deep enough so when i turn on the tap the hose doesnt fly out of the tank and spray the house! I miss mine so much but i very much wasn't thinking and got the wrong kind of faucet.


To prevent that, turn the little white valve off while you go turn the water on. But if you leave the valve off for too long while under pressure, there is a risk of something bursting. Does your faucet have any kind of threading at all? If so, you might be able to find an adapter.


----------

